# Plant & Hardscape Identification from Drawing?



## owenprescott (25 Aug 2012)

Hey all, I did a drawing in my sketchbook planner of an planted tank & hardscaped Aquascape. I was wondering if I could get some help identifying possible plants from the drawing with a similar shape to those found in the drawing. I am not to fussed about the colours, that is just to help hightlight the various areas. I am also curious about similar shape wood (A), rocks (F) and a good black substrate (D). I figured it might be fun to see how close I can get it to a drawing and idea in my head. 






A...
B. Anubias
C...
D...
E...
F...
G...
H...
I...
J...
K...


----------



## C00ki3 (29 Oct 2012)

Whats the height of the tank? what light are you using? etc,etc?

H or I - maybe Rotala Rotundifolia if you have have high light it goes red which might be quite nice with all the grean in forground and round the wood?

G - Maybe Cyperus Helferi a nice long leaf plant?

E - maybe Hemianthus callitrichoides? but needs high light and Co2 as far as I know

So many options but depends on what setup you have.


----------

